

Ask HN: Why is not there a graduate school for entrepreneurs?  - mgh2

I really like Paul's revolutionary model for startup funding. However, why is not this model applied to form a graduate school? After college, there is place for common people: proffesional schools; for curious people, PhDs graduate school; but there is not one for creative people who want to implement their idea, graduate school for entrepreneurs? Research success = 1:100 + innovation (in 10 yrs), entrepreneurs = 1:10 + jobs + innovation (in 1-2 yrs). The benefits are so much greater and quicker.
======
imr
Graduate schools are usually designed to make money from tuition. You will
find MBA programs labeled as entrepreneurial, but these schools won't fund
you.

------
glasner
Entrepreneurs would rather be working on their business.

